# My PMG pen



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope this lives up to some of the accolades you guys gave me for being accepted into the guild.[:I]
A bit more subtle than I have been doing lately. Crimson Tide Poly Gem blank, stainless tapered hexagonal nib. The clip is from a kit and just modified to fit. The mech is in the top section and threaded coupler was modified to fit in the 7mm tube.
Thanks to Pat L. of PMG for the nice pic


----------



## 7miles (Jan 4, 2008)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is an awesome pen! Congrats on the acceptance!


----------



## edman2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Blue Ribbon quality! I am always amazed at your work. Congratulations.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome,simply Awesome!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 4, 2008)

Clean lines, modern, simple........and just flat-out

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!

[][][]

Wonderful job Steven. I do not understand why you don't consider it to be one of your favourites. But then, you do have so many great ones to choose from!!! [][][]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> <br />
> I do not understand why you don't consider it to be one of your favourites [][][]



I think that I do understand and that is that this pen just doesn't have as many as his usual 'nuts'[:I]. Methinks that it still is a great looking pen and once again you're to be congratulated for your acceptance in The Guild.

-Peter-[]


----------



## gerryr (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, that is definitely a pen worthy of admission to the Guild.  Congratulations again.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, congrats (btw)! That is one nice looking pen. You guys amaze me!

Just when I think I'm ready to submit something to the PMG, I see one of these and go, "okay, maybe the next one...er...10..." hehe

Beautiful work! You are a true pen maker! []


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




OH! [B)][:I][:I]

Sorry, MY mistake - you are right Peter!

- and my sympathies Skippy!!!![:0][:0][:0]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 4, 2008)

Well Steve,

A "Bolt" just hit me (to go with all your nuts).

Appears you used "bolt stock" for the nib.  

Great job - you certainly belong in the PMG, with the MANY outstanding "Innovative" pens you have made.

CONGRATS!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 4, 2008)

Steven - I'm with you in that this is not my favorite pen of those you have shown, however, it is still an excellent example of the kind of work the Guild looks for.  BTW, with using these steel bolts and others odds and ends, how much do these pens end up weighing?  Are they significantly different from the kit pens or from the name brand manufactured pens?


----------



## vick (Jan 4, 2008)

Cograts Skip on the nice pen and the acceptance to the guild.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 4, 2008)

Outstanding! Again congrats and thanks so much for sharing your picture with us, it is quite an awesome pen.[]


----------



## R2 (Jan 4, 2008)

A stunning Grand Canyon pen!![][][:X][:X][}]


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful looking pen, Steven!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />, with using these steel bolts and others odds and ends, how much do these pens end up weighing?  Are they significantly different from the kit pens or from the name brand manufactured pens?



Excellent point Lou. It has been a concern for me too. So I have started weighing them. I do try and make the parts a light as possible and often drill 4 reducing sized holes in the nibs.
This pen weighs 32g. It is approx 9mm dia where the nib meets the blank. It has a 7mm hole for the tube, then 5mm then 3.5 then 2.5 for the refill point. Some are completely unusable like the almost solid brass and blue acrylic one I made way back, that was a whopping 85g!!!!
Here are some weights of some of mine and some stock standards that I have, just for comparison. I would be very interested in what is an 'acceptable' weight for various pens?

B2B CSUSA Ltd Ed Emp FP capped = 77g, uncapped = 43g
B2B CSUSA Broker pen = 41g
B2B CSUSA Flat Top = 39g
B2B CSUSA SL = 23g 
My recent cobalt/stainless = 40g
My recent hex / blue cobra = 33g
My Greta FP capped = 38g
My Greta SL = 27g
My black DAPR pen capped = 31g
My recent black ringed stainless SL = 29g

So I think as long as I can keep them thin walled and drill out as much as possible then they should be ok.[8D]

Thanks again for all the very nice comments.[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful work. Congratulations again.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 4, 2008)

Again your the man..........AWESOME pen.

Perry


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 4, 2008)

Steven - I think 32 grams (about 1 ounce for those who are metric illiterate) is a reasonable weight.  Most of the kits sold in the US run at least that much and up to 75-80 grams.  To me, those weights are absurd.  It shows that the designers do not understand the mechanics of comfortable writing.  I'd like to be able to get my average fountain pen or rollerball down into the low 20's but haven't been able to accomplish it...yet!  Your work, and that of others, inspires me to push on.  And your work is beautiful!


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice, but I'm afraid I can't hold for a Crimson Tide pen, now on the other hand, if it were say, a Georgia Bulldog pen, I think you'd have something there.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 4, 2008)

great work skip... once again. your pens are an inspiration to us all.

i didn't know you'd been accepted into the guild (although not a bit surprised), i think the guild is infinitely richer for your membership, you've set the bar for the guild as far as i'm concerned.

*edited for bad spelling


----------



## johncrane (Jan 4, 2008)

Stev! FANTASTIC work and well deserved.[][]


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

2 lathes, 35 pen kits, and a couple hundred blanks for sale!!!!


Steve, you make me want to give this hobby up.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 4, 2008)

One beautiful pen and congrats!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 4, 2008)

Kudos on the PMG, I think the pen exemplifies why you were voted in, you have a great imagination backed with solid skills, that is the only way to get a beautiful pen such as that.


----------



## TBone (Jan 4, 2008)

Great looking pen Skip.  Congrats


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 4, 2008)

Absolutely  Awesome Skip.  Congrulations - the rewards are well deserved.

Mrs.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 5, 2008)

Steve that is definately one of your better creations, it`s no wonder you were accepted with that as your application![:0][]


----------



## LanceD (Jan 5, 2008)

That's an outstanding pen Steve and congrats. You're work is top notch all the way.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic pen Steve...congrats on the PMG .... keep up the great work...mabye you'll convince a few others to give up like Mike and then they will sell me all their stuff for a great price [}][}][}][}]


----------



## TAFFJ (Jan 5, 2008)

Brillaint news Steve. Congratulations on the PMG acceptance. Your workmanship is superb and sets a pretty high standard for all of us.
regards
David


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats a real stunner Steven.
I wonder how many milli-seconds it took the guild to approve that one.[] More than 10 and they don't know a true craftmans work.[][}]


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome pen.


----------



## drayman (Jan 5, 2008)

steven, what can be said that the others have not. i agree with mark. it is by far the best looker, well done mate you sure deserve  being in the premier league.[][][]


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations on being accepted.  From my seeing some of your other creations, it was a long time coming.  Now I must go attend to my garage sale and get rid of my pen turning tools, kits and blanks, and going back to being a couch potatoe.  That is one area I CAN excel in, along with boozing, womanizing, looking ugly, getting old, getting fat, spending money, HEY i just realized that I have several talents!![]

Rob


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 5, 2008)

cool pen......I have to say it's not one of the ones I like best from your shop..but still very impressive!


----------



## louisbry (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! What can I say that hasn't been said.  Congrats and well deserved.


----------

